
TyX: Serverless Back-End Framework in TypeScript for Lambda - macstr1k3r
https://github.com/alitelabs/tyx
======
Blackstone4
It looks like the routing and server could well be rolled up into one FaaS on
AWS Lambda. Apex Up does something similar for multiple languages and handles
the API gateway config as well as custom URL SSL certs etc.

I used Apex Up for a while and it was fairly amazing for deployment. I stopped
using it because the nature of my work changed.

------
dvdhnt
> Express is an established node.js web framework and there is a wealth of
> third party middleware packages that may not be available in other form. The
> ExpressService base class uses aws-serverless-express to host an Express
> application. This is not intended to host existing Express applications but
> more as a solution to bridge the gap for specific functionalities, for
> example use Passport.js to implement user authentication.

Interesting, that's not something I've considered when building lambda
functions in JS. Does this add to the cold start time? Probably, right?

I feel like, when using Lambda, the point is to be lean and not invoke a
framework. Using the middleware makes sense, but why not add an adapter for
the package you want to use?

I'm just spit-balling.

------
yodon
At first glance TyX looks like a quite impressive and comprehensive toolkit.
Are there other comparable frameworks that make a good starting point for
understanding the completeness and functionality of this one?

------
openbasic
Why would you do a multi-route API inside a Lambda? Doesn't that defeat the
purpose of the Lambda itself?

~~~
timdev2
It's not an awful way to do things, provided your app can run comfortably in a
lambda. You get dev ergonomics (run locally like a traditional app), and you
avoid cold-starts for infrequently-invoked endpoints.

You still get all the "serverless" benefits of FaaS, but don't need to
architect absolutely everything around that paradigm. If in the future you
want to move to running the thing on instances, you can do so pretty
trivially.

------
dinghy
What about Google Cloud functions?

